# I need help.



## Liv (Aug 28, 2009)

I was Brawling the screen had the Ready to Brawl thing on and then the game froze and started ringing. I took the game out and the Wii won't reset or shut off.(From the buttons)


----------



## djman900 (Aug 28, 2009)

I will gladly own u 
f.c is 1290-0305-1358
name:djman


----------



## John102 (Aug 28, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> I will gladly own u
> f.c is 1290-0305-1358
> name:djman


pfft, you're rusty, you won't be owning anyone.

nice avvi btw


----------



## djman900 (Aug 28, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i put sume grease on that rust n im back to owning 

ty


----------



## Liv (Aug 28, 2009)

Added


----------



## John102 (Aug 28, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hehe, when I get back from vacation we'll see how good that grease is.


----------



## djman900 (Aug 28, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


high quaility


@ acw NO ITEMS NO ITEMS


----------



## Liv (Aug 28, 2009)

Sorry.

I didn't see your post.


----------



## djman900 (Aug 28, 2009)

Animalcrossingwhisperer said:
			
		

> Sorry.


its kewl  join plz!


----------



## Liv (Aug 28, 2009)

BRB


----------



## djman900 (Aug 28, 2009)

Animalcrossingwhisperer said:
			
		

> BRB


im guna logg off of tbt but ill still b on brawl so join wen ur ready


----------



## Liv (Aug 28, 2009)

Back
I'll join now?


----------



## djman900 (Aug 28, 2009)

Animalcrossingwhisperer said:
			
		

> Back
> I'll join now?


ok no itmes


----------



## Elliot (Aug 28, 2009)

I wanna face you


----------



## Liv (Aug 28, 2009)

Knightlordco said:
			
		

> I wanna face you


Kay. Either tonight or tomorrow. What time.


----------



## Liv (Aug 29, 2009)

I'm available to brawl.
Anyone?
READ MY FIRST POST BEFORE BRAWLING!


----------



## Liv (Aug 29, 2009)

I can brawl right now......
Last time i'll be able to brawl for the day!


----------



## Liv (Sep 3, 2009)

Brawl?


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Sep 3, 2009)

I will!

Name: Jack
Code: 2063-0728-2585


----------



## JamesBertie (Sep 3, 2009)

mee to 
james
1762-4323-4149


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Sep 3, 2009)

Yay a big three way brawl. I've made a room you guys so hurry up and we can fight!


----------



## Liv (Sep 3, 2009)

CrazyDavis said:
			
		

> Yay a big three way brawl. I've made a room you guys so hurry up and we can fight!


What happened?


----------



## JamesBertie (Sep 3, 2009)

i keep getting disconnected  ive gone


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Sep 3, 2009)

Don't know. It doesn't work when I make a room, so you make one.


----------



## Liv (Sep 3, 2009)

JamesBertie said:
			
		

> i keep getting disconnected  ive gone


something happened.
I keep on getting this long beep sound and it won't stop and I took out the game but I cant turn my wii off. Someone please help.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Sep 3, 2009)

Switch it off at the plug. That's what I did.


----------



## Liv (Sep 3, 2009)

CrazyDavis said:
			
		

> Switch it off at the plug. That's what I did.


Plug where?


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Sep 3, 2009)

Where the wii is connected. It has a source of electricity from the plug socket right? So pull it out. Also JamesBertie, can you try making a room? If not then ok.


----------



## Liv (Sep 3, 2009)

CrazyDavis said:
			
		

> Where the wii is connected. It has a source of electricity from the plug socket right? So pull it out. Also JamesBertie, can you try making a room? If not then ok.


Is your game fine after that?


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Sep 3, 2009)

Yep.


----------



## Liv (Sep 3, 2009)

THANK YOUUUUUUUU


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Sep 3, 2009)

No probs. Make sure you make the game this time


----------



## Liv (Sep 3, 2009)

CrazyDavis said:
			
		

> No probs. Make sure you make the game this time


Can't play right now. Sorry.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Sep 3, 2009)

Ok.


----------



## Liv (Sep 3, 2009)

Which plug do(did) you take out?


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Sep 3, 2009)

I switched them off and back on again.


----------



## Liv (Sep 3, 2009)

Huh where on the wii?


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Sep 3, 2009)

No, the mains supply.


----------



## Liv (Sep 3, 2009)

CrazyDavis said:
			
		

> Where the wii is connected. It has a source of electricity from the plug socket right? So pull it out. Also JamesBertie, can you try making a room? If not then ok.


Wait I don't understand you said this.


----------



## Jarrrad (Sep 3, 2009)

OK Anybody wanna brawl or accf?



PLESH


----------



## Liv (Sep 3, 2009)

can someone please help me.


----------



## JamesBertie (Sep 3, 2009)

try cleaning the disk, it works for me


----------



## Kiley (Sep 3, 2009)

ACW,Your wii is plugged into a socket in your wall unplug that one.


----------



## Liv (Sep 3, 2009)

Doesn't work for me...


----------



## JasonBurrows (Sep 3, 2009)

Animalcrossingwhisperer said:
			
		

> I was Brawling the screen had the Ready to Brawl thing on and then the game froze and started ringing. I took the game out and the Wii won't reset or shut off.(From the buttons)


Unless this has already been answered, I'm not sure, but try unplugging the Wii from the Plug. 

See what that does.


----------



## Liv (Sep 3, 2009)

kiley-of-leafvill said:
			
		

> ACW,Your wii is plugged into a socket in your wall unplug that one.


Could I unplug that socket by the part plugged into wii? I have a huge bookcase that covers the whole wall where the thing is. Which plug is it?


----------



## Liv (Sep 3, 2009)

WHICH PLUG?

There's two plug connected to my wii.

They're both gray. A small on on the bottom and a bigger one right next to the small on.

And another one but that for the microphone on Boogie.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Sep 3, 2009)

Follow the wires down from the Wii, that's what I'd do.


----------



## Liv (Sep 3, 2009)

JasonBurrows said:
			
		

> Follow the wires down from the Wii, that's what I'd do.


I can't do that. There's a whole book case thing with a TV DVD player and all that Technology.


----------



## Kiley (Sep 3, 2009)

Its the bigger plug.


----------



## Liv (Sep 3, 2009)

JasonBurrows said:
			
		

> Follow the wires down from the Wii, that's what I'd do.


Can't I just unplug one of those plugs from the part it's connected to the wii?


----------



## JasonBurrows (Sep 3, 2009)

Yes, but leave it out for 5-10 seconds.


----------



## Liv (Sep 3, 2009)

Animalcrossingwhisperer said:
			
		

> WHICH PLUG?
> 
> There's two plug connected to my wii.
> 
> ...


Which plug should I unplug....Both?


----------



## Liv (Sep 3, 2009)

Which one should I unplug?


----------



## Liv (Sep 3, 2009)

Fixed.


----------



## Anna (Sep 3, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmfao what will grease do on rust?

but yeah.

back to the question, pull the plug out?
(i just saw you did)


----------



## FITZEH (Sep 3, 2009)

WIFI fail probarly


----------

